# Tradimento scoperto



## gianluvis (24 Ottobre 2016)

*Tradimento scoperto cosa fare ?*

Buongiorno,
sono qui a raccontare la mia triste storia di tradimento.

 Sono un uomo di 57  anni e sposato da 25 anni con figli,   in questi ultimi anni ho notato che mi a moglie  aveva dei comportamen strani, si  allontanava sempre più dalla mia vita e mi stimava pochissimo ..........  , questo  mi ha fatto pensare ad un tradimento , cosi ho fatto delle indagini ed ho scoperto quello che non mi sarei   mai potuto aspettato e succedere  nella vita il tradimento  da lei, una donna insospettabile, quasi casa e chiesa  solo uscite di pomeriggio e mattina ma che  aveva piu di uonmo ,   lo faceva in maniera segretissima con molta professionalità,  questa storia è  durata  circa10 anni  non sono riuscito a capire se lo faceva per soldi  o per passione , ne abbiamo parlato più di una volta  insieme e lei evita assolutamente di affrontare l'argomento a detto che e una storia chiusa e non succederà più una cosa del genere ,   ci devo credere ?

 Io ho  perso la sua fiducia e faccio fatica a stare  insieme a  lei,    non riuscirò  mai a dimenticare, si sta ancora insieme   per non  sfasciare  la famiglia.

 Sono in uno stato confusionale non so cosa fare stare insieme a lei e sopportare il tradimento visto che lei addesso si fermata con le sue uscite sospette ed a cambiato stile di vita  , oppure  la separazione,e separandoci io sarei un uomo solo  ed iniziare una nuova  vita da zero  ed affrontare tutte le burocrazie del   divorzio,  pertanto si chiede il vostro aiuto.
Cordialmente cari saluti a tutti voi.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Ottobre 2016)

gianluvis ha detto:


> Buongiorno,
> sono qui a raccontare la mia triste storia di tradimento.
> 
> Sono un uomo di 57  anni e sposato da 25 anni con figli,   in questi ultimi anni ho notato che mi a moglie  aveva dei comportamen strani, si  allontanava sempre più dalla mia vita e mi stimava pochissimo ..........  , questo  mi ha fatto pensare ad un tradimento , cosi ho fatto delle indagini ed ho scoperto quello che non mi sarei   mai potuto aspettato e succedere  nella vita il tradimento  da lei, una donna insospettabile, quasi casa e chiesa  solo uscite di pomeriggio e mattina ma che  aveva piu di uonmo ,   lo faceva in maniera segretissima con molta professionalità,  questa storia è  durata  circa10 anni  non sono riuscito a capire se lo faceva per soldi  o per passione , ne abbiamo parlato più di una volta  insieme e lei evita assolutamente di affrontare l'argomento a detto che e una storia chiusa e non succederà più una cosa del genere ,   ci devo credere ?
> ...


Ciao  
Per poter prendere una decisione ci vuole tempo e devi esser sicuro che il,suo comportamento sia realmente cambiato.
10 anni di tradimento sono tanti.


----------



## MariLea (24 Ottobre 2016)

Ciao Gianluvis, benvenuto.
Mi incuriosisce cosa intendi con "in modo professionale"
Per il resto il mio consiglio è pratico, non andartene a vivere da solo, resta in casa e goditi i figli (che oltretutto a mantenere loro e lei non ti resterebbero abbastanza soldi per altra casa ecc...) riprenditi dal colpo con calma ritenendoti libero di guardarti intorno e lei considerala solo la governante di casa e chiesa.


----------



## Andrea Lila (24 Ottobre 2016)

Ciao,
mi colpisce il dubbio riguardo il fatto che lei ti abbia tradito per denaro. Cosa ti cambia se fosse stato per quello o per passione?


----------



## gianluvis (24 Ottobre 2016)

Ringrazio per vostro parere  ed aiuto .

Per “Mari Lea”  in modo professionale voglio dire , in maniera intelligente di non far capire  al sottoscritto  il suo modo di organizzare i loro incontri  segreti e di  poter scoprire il tutto,  per il resto e quello che sto  pensando  di fare  aspettare un po di tempo per vedere  se si riesce ancora a stare insieme. 

Se lo faceva per denaro o passione e la chiarezza che vorrei sapere ma non so.

Finalmente su questo forum ho trovato il modo di potercondividere con  al altre persone quelloche non puoi mai dire a nessuno.


----------



## marietto (24 Ottobre 2016)

Scusa, fammi capire bene, dici "lo faceva con molta professionalità" e hai il dubbio che ti abbia tradito per denaro (non che cambi qualcosa dal tuo punto di vista, secondo me), ma stiamo parlando di amanti o di prostituzione?


----------



## MariLea (24 Ottobre 2016)

gianluvis ha detto:


> Ringrazio per vostro parere  ed aiuto .
> 
> Per “Mari Lea”  inmodo professionale voglio dire , in maniera intelligente di non far capire  al sottoscritto  il suo modo di organizzare i loro incontri edi poter scoprire il tutto,  per il restoe quello che o pensato di fare .
> 
> ...


Capito, come capisco la curiosità di sapere come sono andate le cose esattamente, anche se per te cambia ben poco, ma a livello d'immagine cambia per te e per i tuoi figli, specie se non vivete in una grande città...
Che durava da dieci anni te lo ha detto lei? Perché tu hai potuto indagare solo nel presente suppongo.

Comunque hai fatto bene ad iscriverti qui, siamo in tanti e ci si capisce bene... sono argomenti che non si può condividere con amici e parenti  Le corna sono come le malattie, si pensa sempre che tocchino gli altri ed invece capitano in quasi tutte le famiglie.
Non arrovellarti il cervello e cerca di star bene per quanto ti è possibile, è questo a cui devi mirare soprattutto.


----------



## Piperita (24 Ottobre 2016)

Prendi tempo e non decidere subito. Intanto puoi scrivere tutto quello che hai nel cuore e nella mente, sai, scrivere i propri pensieri aiuta a vederli dall'esterno e a focalizzare i problemi per trovare una soluzione. Scrivi tutto, non per forza qui ma dove vuoi, l'importante è scrivere e sfogarsi.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Ottobre 2016)

gianluvis ha detto:


> Buongiorno,
> sono qui a raccontare la mia triste storia di tradimento.
> 
> Sono un uomo di 57  anni e sposato da 25 anni con figli,   in questi ultimi anni ho notato che mi a moglie  aveva dei comportamen strani, si  allontanava sempre più dalla mia vita e mi stimava pochissimo ..........  , questo  mi ha fatto pensare ad un tradimento , cosi ho fatto delle indagini ed ho scoperto quello che non mi sarei   mai potuto aspettato e succedere  nella vita il tradimento  da lei, una donna insospettabile, quasi casa e chiesa  solo uscite di pomeriggio e mattina ma che  aveva piu di uonmo ,   lo faceva in maniera segretissima con molta professionalità,  questa storia è  durata  circa10 anni  non sono riuscito a capire se lo faceva per soldi  o per passione , ne abbiamo parlato più di una volta  insieme e lei evita assolutamente di affrontare l'argomento a detto che e una storia chiusa e non succederà più una cosa del genere ,   ci devo credere ?
> ...


È successo quasi la stessa cosa a me.
Mi sono separata subito.
Uomini liberi sono rari, andrai a ruba, altro che solitudine!


----------



## gianluvis (24 Ottobre 2016)

Si veramente questo forum e molto interessante e anche voi che scrivete per aiutarci entrambi:up: .

Se e durato per 10anni circa perché 10 anni fa avevo trovato dei segni sul telefono ed oggi  o avuto anche delle altre prove in maniere molto difficile da scoprire ma grazie alla tecnologia di oggi si possono sapere tante cose. Lei mi da poco spiegazioni sull' accaduto di quando sopra descritto.
Non posso giudicare se si tratta di prostituzione o amanti perché non ho delle prove sufficienti.
Quello che e certo  una persona se vuole tradire bastano 15 minuti circa , non si può seguire sempre una persona per dubbi di tradimento sarebbe una follia il tutto e acquistare la fiducia. 
Per "Mari Lea"   lei  ha capito benissimo il mio stato d'animo in cui mi trovo, ringrazio anche tutti gli altri utenti per i loro consigli :up:.


----------



## Ross (25 Ottobre 2016)

Ho capito poco della tua storia...da come hai esposto potrebbe essere tutto e niente. 

Riesci a scrivere bene i fatti accaduti e le risposte ricevute?


----------



## Skorpio (25 Ottobre 2016)

gianluvis ha detto:


> Buongiorno,
> sono qui a raccontare la mia triste storia di tradimento.
> 
> Sono un uomo di 57  anni e sposato da 25 anni con figli,   in questi ultimi anni ho notato che mi a moglie  aveva dei comportamen strani, si  allontanava sempre più dalla mia vita e mi stimava pochissimo ..........  , questo  mi ha fatto pensare ad un tradimento , cosi ho fatto delle indagini ed ho scoperto quello che non mi sarei   mai potuto aspettato e succedere  nella vita il tradimento  da lei, una donna insospettabile, quasi casa e chiesa  solo uscite di pomeriggio e mattina ma che  aveva piu di uonmo ,   lo faceva in maniera segretissima con molta professionalità,  questa storia è  durata  circa10 anni  non sono riuscito a capire se lo faceva per soldi  o per passione , ne abbiamo parlato più di una volta  insieme e lei evita assolutamente di affrontare l'argomento a detto che e una storia chiusa e non succederà più una cosa del genere ,   ci devo credere ?
> ...


Ciao e benvenuto!

Sai cosa mi ha attirato l 'attenzione del tuo sunto? 

La prima parte, quando scrivi che notavi che si allontanava dalla tua vita e ti stimava pochissimo....

Questo ti ha fatto pensare a un tradimento e a fare indagini

Hai contemporaneamente a quei tempi pensato di manifestargli  in qualche modo quanto credevi di notare circa le tue sensazioni di un suo calo di stima e attenzione?

E se si, in che modo?


----------



## tullio (25 Ottobre 2016)

Direi che devi almeno provare a parlarle. Poi che lei rifiuti è un altro discorso ma tu devi provarci. Le spieghi che hai bisogno di capire per accettare la situazione e fartene una ragione: se lei tiene al vostro matrimonio, o almeno a una convivenza ragioenvole, deve accettare di parlarne. Capisci che le pesa ma soprattutto è lei che deve capire te. E dovrà raccontarti tutto, il perché e il percome.
Occorre immaginare che per lei sia doloroso ma è un passo che è necessario per voi. A cominciare dalla questione della stima. Devi garantirle che non farai storie, non la giudicherai, non darai in escandescenze, non chiederai particolari piccanti.... insomma ti comporterai corretamente. Ma vuoi sapere cosa pensa di te e, quindi, di voi. 
Se non desidera farlo, non ci riesce o non può, allora accetterai la cosa senza drammi. Ma se tu non ci provi nemmeno, a parlarle, tra un po' ti tempo di morderai le mani nello sforzo di capire ciò che è successo e ti tormenterai per non aver tentato a sufficienza. Dopodiché, se non riuscite a parlare c'è poco da fare: per ora resti lì, sempre con il massimo di civiltà e signorilità, senza pretendere nulla ma anche senza sentirti responsabile verso di lei. Cerchi di tenere una vita la più serena possibile e, tra un po' di tempo, quando sarai più calmo, comincerai a valutare il da farsi: orma non hai più fretta.


----------



## delfino curioso (25 Ottobre 2016)

tullio ha detto:


> Direi che devi almeno provare a parlarle. Poi che lei rifiuti è un altro discorso ma tu devi provarci. Le spieghi che hai bisogno di capire per accettare la situazione e fartene una ragione: se lei tiene al vostro matrimonio, o almeno a una convivenza ragioenvole, deve accettare di parlarne. Capisci che le pesa ma soprattutto è lei che deve capire te. E dovrà raccontarti tutto, il perché e il percome.
> Occorre immaginare che per lei sia doloroso ma è un passo che è necessario per voi. A cominciare dalla questione della stima*. Devi garantirle che non farai storie, non la giudicherai, non darai in escandescenze, non chiederai particolari piccanti.... insomma ti comporterai corretamente. Ma vuoi sapere cosa pensa di te e, quindi, di voi.*
> Se non desidera farlo, non ci riesce o non può, allora accetterai la cosa senza drammi. Ma se tu non ci provi nemmeno, a parlarle, tra un po' ti tempo di morderai le mani nello sforzo di capire ciò che è successo e ti tormenterai per non aver tentato a sufficienza. Dopodiché, se non riuscite a parlare c'è poco da fare: per ora resti lì, sempre con il massimo di civiltà e signorilità, senza pretendere nulla ma anche senza sentirti responsabile verso di lei. Cerchi di tenere una vita la più serena possibile e, tra un po' di tempo, quando sarai più calmo, comincerai a valutare il da farsi: orma non hai più fretta.


Meglio non chiedere niente allora.....
Dopo dieci anni di tradimenti dovrei promettere tutte queste cose per avere delle risposte???? gli preparo anche il The e due biscottini.......Ma anche no.


----------



## spleen (25 Ottobre 2016)

Delfino curioso, cosa è successo a te?


----------



## tullio (26 Ottobre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Meglio non chiedere niente allora.....
> Dopo dieci anni di tradimenti dovrei promettere tutte queste cose per avere delle risposte???? gli preparo anche il The e due biscottini.......Ma anche no.


hehehehe, naturalmente è comprensibilissimo come atteggiamento. In realtà dipende da ciò che si desidera. 
Se vogliamo solo la lite, o sfogarci i nervi, o cercare di colpirla con la nostra indifferenza...cose del genere, del tutto legittime, portano a non voler chiedere nulla, non slo del passato ma in assoluto: portano a chiudere il dialogo. 
Ci può stare. Questo vuol dire aver deciso di chiudere e di non voler più saperne niente.
Però uno può non voler chiudere ancora, oppure può voler chiudere ma desiderare di sapere qualcosa. Per qualcosa non intendo i dettagli intimi ma cosa è capitato in questi 10 anni alla coppia. Se ho vissuto 10 anni con una persona e scopro quel che scopro a me il desiderio di capirne di più verrebbe. Quasto, lo ripeto, anche se ho già deciso di chiudere. Chiudere è doloroso di per sè. Si può chiudere senza aggiungere dolore al dolore, senza rovesciarsi addosso odio, infamie e tutto il resto. Si può chiudere parlando e chiarendo il chiaribile. Non si può mai chiarire tutto ma qualcosa sì. 
Oppure, appunto, si può scatenare il risentimento, e fare la guerra o chiudersi nel mutismo, che sono facce della stessa medaglia. In questo caso uno sfoga i nervi, certo...ma serve davvero a qualcosa? Per carattere io preferisco capire. Però ci può stare anche la chiusura muta, senza parole. Ametto che è comprensibilissima anche questa soluzione.


----------



## delfino curioso (26 Ottobre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Delfino curioso, cosa è successo a te?


Ciao Spleen,
la mia è una storia direi normalissima. sposato due volte,due bambine.Il primo matrimonio durato circa 4 anni è, come lo definiscoio, un matrimonio di gioventù con la fidanzata storica.Durante il lungo fidanzamento, mi sono “perso” due volte, unacon una mia cliente, una con una mia collaboratrice, ma niente diparticolarmente eclatante. In entrambi i casi, non me le sono andato a cercare…….,però non mi sono neanche tirato indietro.Il primo matrimonio si è arenato quasi subito, eravamo su duemondi diversi, abbiamo cercato di portare avanti una storia ormai finita adetta da entrambi.Dopo tre anni di matrimonio assumiamo, una nuovacollaboratrice chiamiamola “S” (lo so sono recitivo) una ragazza (sposata), splenditasotto tutti i punti di vista, tra noi nasce subito un empatia. Non succedenulla per diversi mesi solo lavoro e qualche chiacchierata su argomentigenerali.Mi piaceva stare con le, chiacchierare con lei, passare granparte della giornata al suo fianco. Cominciavamo a guardarci in manieradiversa, ed un giorno gli ho proposto di incontraci in ufficio durante l’ora dispacco. Sinceramente pensavo che non venisse. Invece è venuta ed è “successo”ed è scattata anche la “scintilla”. In quel momento ho deciso d’instinto, come tante cose fattenella vita, di parlare subito con mia moglie metterla al corrente di quello cheera successo, perché era successo, di come mi sentivo e sono “uscito” di casa.Ovviamente in ufficio subito si è sparsa la notizia, e puoiimmaginare la reazione di “S” era esterefatta. Le ho chiarito che mi piaceva,che provavo qualcosa per lei ma non sapevo ancora cosa, ma nello stesso tempo nonvolevo assolutamente metterla in condizione di scegliere che poteva continuarea vivere la sua vita, se lei riteneva  che quello che era  successo era uno sbaglio, ma le ho anche dettoche io dal quel momento sarei stato un sigle e avrei vissuto la mia vita (minaccia velata………).Adesso mi “placo” e se vuoi ti racconterò il seguito.


----------



## spleen (26 Ottobre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Ciao Spleen,
> la mia è una storia direi normalissima. sposato due volte,duebambine.Il primo matrimonio durato circa 4 anni è, come lo definiscoio, un matrimonio di gioventù con la fidanzata storica.Durante il lungo fidanzamento, mi sono “perso” due volte, unacon una mia cliente, una con una mia collaboratrice, ma niente diparticolarmente eclatante. In entrambi i casi, non me le sono andato a cercare…….,però non mi sono neanche tirato indietro.Il primo matrimonio si è arenato quasi subito, eravamo su duemondi diversi, abbiamo cercato di portare avanti una storia ormai finita adetta da entrambi.Dopo tre anni di matrimonio assumiamo, una nuovacollaboratrice chiamiamola “S” (lo so sono recitivo) una ragazza (sposata), splenditasotto tutti i punti di vista, tra noi nasce subito un empatia. Non succedenulla per diversi mesi solo lavoro e qualche chiacchierata su argomentigenerali.Mi piaceva stare con le, chiacchierare con lei, passare granparte della giornata al suo fianco. Cominciavamo a guardarci in manieradiversa, ed un giorno gli ho proposto di incontraci in ufficio durante l’ora dispacco. Sinceramente pensavo che non venisse. Invece è venuta ed è “successo”ed è scattata anche la “scintilla”. In quel momento ho deciso d’instinto, come tante cose fattenella vita, di parlare subito con mia moglie metterla al corrente di quello cheera successo, perché era successo, di come mi sentivo e sono “uscito” di casa.Ovviamente in ufficio subito si è sparsa la notizia, e puoiimmaginare la reazione di “S” era esterefatta. Le ho chiarito che mi piaceva,che provavo qualcosa per lei ma non sapevo ancora cosa, ma nello stesso tempo nonvolevo assolutamente metterla in condizione di scegliere che poteva continuarea vivere la sua vita, se lei riteneva che quello che era successo era uno sbaglio, ma le ho anche dettoche io dal quel momento sarei stato un sigle e avrei vissuto la mia vita(minaccia velata………).Adesso mi “placo” e se vuoi ti racconterò il seguito.


Ciao, grazie del chiarimento.
Sai cosa potresti fare? Aprire un 3d con il completamento della tua storia ed eventualmente i tuoi dubbi e le tue considerazioni in proposito.


----------



## delfino curioso (26 Ottobre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciao, grazie del chiarimento.
> Sai cosa potresti fare? Aprire un 3d con il completamento della tua storia ed eventualmente i tuoi dubbi e le tue considerazioni in proposito.


ok grazie per il consiglio. Lo farò al più presto.


----------



## gianluvis (27 Ottobre 2016)

BUONGIONO , 
Su questo forum ho trovato veramente l'aiuto che cercavo, ringrazio a tutti.

Per  "tullio"  il tuo consiglio è stato efficiente alla mia situazione c proverò ancora per tante volte  per sapere la verità, si precisa inoltre che  sono venuto a conoscenza del fatto circa 5 mesi fa il primo mese e stato bruttissimo per superare il tutto, adesso sto cercando di capire  la persona che ci i sto vicino  chi è.:sonar:


----------



## Brunetta (27 Ottobre 2016)

tullio ha detto:


> hehehehe, naturalmente è comprensibilissimo come atteggiamento. In realtà dipende da ciò che si desidera.
> Se vogliamo solo la lite, o sfogarci i nervi, o cercare di colpirla con la nostra indifferenza...cose del genere, del tutto legittime, portano a non voler chiedere nulla, non slo del passato ma in assoluto: portano a chiudere il dialogo.
> Ci può stare. Questo vuol dire aver deciso di chiudere e di non voler più saperne niente.
> Però uno può non voler chiudere ancora, oppure può voler chiudere ma desiderare di sapere qualcosa. Per qualcosa non intendo i dettagli intimi ma cosa è capitato in questi 10 anni alla coppia. Se ho vissuto 10 anni con una persona e scopro quel che scopro a me il desiderio di capirne di più verrebbe. Quasto, lo ripeto, anche se ho già deciso di chiudere. Chiudere è doloroso di per sè. Si può chiudere senza aggiungere dolore al dolore, senza rovesciarsi addosso odio, infamie e tutto il resto. Si può chiudere parlando e chiarendo il chiaribile. Non si può mai chiarire tutto ma qualcosa sì.
> Oppure, appunto, si può scatenare il risentimento, e fare la guerra o chiudersi nel mutismo, che sono facce della stessa medaglia. In questo caso uno sfoga i nervi, certo...ma serve davvero a qualcosa? Per carattere io preferisco capire. Però ci può stare anche la chiusura muta, senza parole. Ametto che è comprensibilissima anche questa soluzione.


Il desiderio di capire l'ho sempre avuto e non si soddisfa mai. Ma a volte non c'è che da capire che si tratta di una persona doppia e opportunista.


----------



## gianluvis (30 Ottobre 2016)

Io mi chiedo se per una donna è molto difficile confessare  un tradimento


----------



## Diletta (31 Ottobre 2016)

gianluvis ha detto:


> Io mi chiedo se per una donna è molto difficile confessare  un tradimento




...per me sarebbe molto più difficile perpetrarlo il tradimento e poi rientrare a casa e guardarlo negli occhi.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Ottobre 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...per me sarebbe molto più difficile perpetrarlo il tradimento e poi rientrare a casa e guardarlo negli occhi.


Per te sarebbe facile. È da mo che è rotto il patto di fedeltà.


----------



## Django (1 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il desiderio di capire l'ho sempre avuto e non si soddisfa mai. Ma a volte non c'è che da capire che si tratta di una persona doppia e opportunista.


Infatti a proposito di quel saggio consiglio (non fate domande) dicevo che ci vogliono nervi di acciaio. Io vorrei capire ma non vorrei mai sapere dettagli tipo dove come quando in che posizioni etc...
Capire il perché accade una cosa è molto umano.
Peraltro è ciò che ha mosso la scienza e la filosofia nei millenni.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Novembre 2016)

Django ha detto:


> Infatti a proposito di quel saggio consiglio (non fate domande) dicevo che ci vogliono nervi di acciaio. Io vorrei capire ma non vorrei mai sapere dettagli tipo dove come quando in che posizioni etc...
> Capire il perché accade una cosa è molto umano.
> Peraltro è ciò che ha mosso la scienza e la filosofia nei millenni.


I dettagli sono irrilevanti. Inizialmente ho dato per scontato che non l'avessero fatto vestiti, con il tempo ho intuito altre cose, ma non mi interessano più.


----------



## Django (1 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I dettagli sono irrilevanti. Inizialmente ho dato per scontato che non l'avessero fatto vestiti, con il tempo ho intuito altre cose, ma non mi interessano più.


So di gente che invece voleva sapere tutto tutto


----------



## Diletta (3 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per te sarebbe facile. È da mo che è rotto il patto di fedeltà.



Ci credi Brunetta che da un lato penso che il patto di fedeltà sancito nel matrimonio non sia mai stato rotto?
E' probabile che non ci sia stato nessun tradimento fisico coniugale, vuoi perché l'ho scoperto prima che ciò avvenisse, vuoi perché non si può fare il processo alle intenzioni.
Quindi, non mi sento legittimata a "rendergli pan per focaccia", anche se gliel'ho fatto sempre credere.
Ho detto da un lato perché anche il flirtare con altre è comunque una rottura parziale di un patto di intesa e di complicità, ma non tanto di fedeltà.
La fedeltà è non avere contatti intimi con altri/e
o no?
C'è un concetto di fedeltà in senso lato?

Se, invece, intendi il patto di fedeltà che è implicito per tutte le coppie, a prescindere dallo stato civile, allora sì, è da mo che è rotto.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Novembre 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ci credi Brunetta che da un lato penso che il patto di fedeltà sancito nel matrimonio non sia mai stato rotto?
> E' probabile che non ci sia stato nessun tradimento fisico coniugale, vuoi perché l'ho scoperto prima che ciò avvenisse, vuoi perché non si può fare il processo alle intenzioni.
> Quindi, non mi sento legittimata a "rendergli pan per focaccia", anche se gliel'ho fatto sempre credere.
> Ho detto da un lato perché anche il flirtare con altre è comunque una rottura parziale di un patto di intesa e di complicità, ma non tanto di fedeltà.
> ...


:sbatti:


----------



## gianluvis (3 Novembre 2016)

Dal vostro parere che mi avete dato è stato molto  utile  per capire come andare avanti e non pensarci , sarà difficile dimenticare anzi non dimenticherò  mai, passeranno i gironi i mesi ma superare e difficile o forse un giorno dirò fine alla nostra relazione per liberarmi dal malessere che sto vivendo.
Se mi volte ancora scrivere mi fa piacere, se forse per qualcuno ho spiegato male la mia storia sono qui a chiarire meglio. 
 Cordialmente , cari saluti a Voi tutti.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Novembre 2016)

gianluvis ha detto:


> Dal vostro parere che mi avete dato è stato molto  utile  per capire come andare avanti e non pensarci , sarà difficile dimenticare anzi non dimenticherò  mai, passeranno i gironi i mesi ma superare e difficile o forse un giorno dirò fine alla nostra relazione per liberarmi dal malessere che sto vivendo.
> Se mi volte ancora scrivere mi fa piacere, se forse per qualcuno ho spiegato male la mia storia sono qui a chiarire meglio.
> Cordialmente , cari saluti a Voi tutti.


Ma come ti senti con lei?


----------



## spleen (4 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :sbatti:



:rotfl:


----------



## gianluvis (4 Novembre 2016)

L'amore e la  stima che ci doveva essere non c'è più, si va avanti e sapere che chi  ti sta vicino ti ha ferito e la ferita anche guarirà rimangono i segni.


----------



## trilobita (4 Novembre 2016)

gianluvis ha detto:


> L'amore e la  stima che ci doveva essere non c'è più, si va avanti e sapere che chi  ti sta vicino ti ha ferito e la ferita anche guarirà rimangono i segni.


Ma lei comunque,ti ha almeno chiesto scusa,il perdono,ha provato a chiarire cosa é successo realmente? perché dal tuo racconto sembra che ti abbia detto solo che é successo,non succederà più e fattela bastare.ma tu non hai insistito?io l'avrei sfibrata di domande....


----------



## gianluvis (7 Novembre 2016)

Domande tante e risposte poche evita sempre di parlarne, forse non vuole che fra noi  finisce e sicuramente e affrontare l'argomento cadrà nelle sue colpe.
Prima di succedermi il tutto pensavo che quando succedeva una cosa del genere finiva l'unione di coppia ma per valutare bisogna esserci dentro.


----------



## trilobita (7 Novembre 2016)

gianluvis ha detto:


> Domande tante e risposte poche evita sempre di parlarne, forse non vuole che fra noi  finisce e sicuramente e affrontare l'argomento cadrà nelle sue colpe.
> Prima di succedermi il tutto pensavo che quando succedeva una cosa del genere finiva l'unione di coppia ma per valutare bisogna esserci dentro.


Gianluvis,qui nessuno ti esorta a separarti,ma credo che dovresti metterla giù un pó più dura di così.É chiaro che parlandone le responsabilità verranno fuori,ma neanche far finta di niente su 10 anni di infedeltà ripetute,mi sembra una grande idea.Credo che impazzirei,ogni mattina ti alzi e te la ritrovi accanto,rimettendo in moto tutte le domande,avvelenando così ogni santo giorno.
Capisci che in questo modo,ti impedisce di ripartire,di elaborare,anche se digerire un rospo del genere,mi rendo conto,non sarà una passeggiata...auguri


----------



## gianluvis (8 Novembre 2016)

Trilobita, infatti non sarà un passeggiata....... la mia situazione non e molto bella, è  brutto vedere distruggere la famiglia quello che in tanti anni si è costruito con tantissimi  sacrifici , adesso sto valutando attentamente cosa fare.  Secondo me,  ricomincia di nuovo voi cosa pensate ?


----------



## trilobita (8 Novembre 2016)

gianluvis ha detto:


> Trilobita, infatti non sarà un passeggiata....... la mia situazione non e molto bella, è  brutto vedere distruggere la famiglia quello in tanti anni si è costruito con tanti sacrifici , adesso sto valutando attentamente cosa fare.  Secondo me,  ricomincia di nuovo voi cosa pensate ?


Credo che meglio di te,per valutare il pericolo di nuovi giri di giostra,nessuno possa farlo.Nel caso,sarebbe meglio per te che nel frattempo tu abbia diviso le vostre strade


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2016)

gianluvis ha detto:


> Trilobita, infatti non sarà un passeggiata....... la mia situazione non e molto bella, è  brutto vedere distruggere la famiglia quello in tanti anni si è costruito con tanti sacrifici , adesso sto valutando attentamente cosa fare.  *Secondo me,  ricomincia di nuovo voi cosa pensate ?*


Secondo te ricomincia di nuovo..cosa esattamente? 

...e, cosa ancora più importante, come stai tu? ...immagino sia faticoso in questo periodo...


----------



## Brunetta (8 Novembre 2016)

gianluvis ha detto:


> Trilobita, infatti non sarà un passeggiata....... la mia situazione non e molto bella, è  brutto vedere distruggere la famiglia quello in tanti anni si è costruito con tanti sacrifici , adesso sto valutando attentamente cosa fare.  Secondo me,  ricomincia di nuovo voi cosa pensate ?


Ma no, perché dovrebbe?


----------



## gianluvis (12 Novembre 2016)

ho letto  con molta attenzione il vostro aiuto alla mia situazione , è  stato molto utile per prendere una decisione adesso ho deciso di pensarci un po , poi si vedrà, se ancora .............
Grazie a tutti


----------



## Carola (12 Novembre 2016)

Scusate ma cosa vi fa restare a fianco a d una persona che X dieci anni vi ha traditi ?
Io non riesco a. Capirlo
E io ho tradito 

Quando capitano queste cose lammore e belle che finito non si tratta di una scopata extra lo sappiamo tutti...
Allora se non è XConvenienza economica che da soli non si mangia cosa ti porta a stare insieme ?
Paure del nuovo dell' ignoto?
Figli ?


Non faccio la figa ora che sono separata ma credetemi e 'più il pensiero che il farlo poi davvero 
Ci si sente meglio ad affrontare le cose che starein una vita in cui ci si sente soli comunque 
Ma forse io vivendo da sempre come una già separata  non mi rendo conto più di cosa sia la quotidianità famigliare immagino sia più facile X me 

Comunque io non sono mai stat meglio e più serena di adesso che ho deciso se potesse servire a qualcuno...

Perché se viene meno la fiducia il rispetto ..a che serve sperare che tutto torni come prima posto  che il prima fosse eccezionale ( ecco forse se il prima fosse davvero da urlo come complicità amore passione ...ma poi ancora ..)
Ma se già il prima era certo rapporto che vedono traballanti ...mah

Buon week


----------



## Brunetta (12 Novembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Scusate ma cosa vi fa restare a fianco a d una persona che X dieci anni vi ha traditi ?
> Io non riesco a. Capirlo
> E io ho tradito
> 
> ...


Io ho ragionato molto su chi riesce a sopportare di rimanere con una persona che non è quella con cui credeva di stare.
Ho capito che l'aspetto del tradimento può essere visto come secondario, rispetto a tutte le altre caratteristiche e qualità che fanno considerare quella persona desiderabile come compagna di vita.
Questo accade quando il tradimento ha confermato che (come diceva in un post Skorpio) nonostante la storia o le storie con altre non sono stati intaccati la progettualità di stare insieme e di mantenere quanto costruito come famiglia e coppia.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Novembre 2016)

*Aggiungo*

Sappiamo tutti che esistono coppie solidissime che hanno condiviso sesso con altri insieme.
È evidente che non per tutti, e di conseguenza non per tutte le coppie, sono fondamentali le stesse cose.


----------



## trilobita (12 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sappiamo tutti che esistono coppie solidissime che hanno condiviso sesso con altri insieme.
> È evidente che non per tutti, e di conseguenza non per tutte le coppie, sono fondamentali le stesse cose.


Beh,non credo sia questo il caso,perlomeno non credo lui fosse al corrente e consenziente...


----------



## Piperita (12 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho ragionato molto su chi riesce a sopportare di rimanere con una persona che non è quella con cui credeva di stare.
> Ho capito che l'aspetto del tradimento può essere visto come secondario, rispetto a tutte le altre caratteristiche e qualità che fanno considerare quella persona desiderabile come compagna di vita.
> Questo accade quando il tradimento ha confermato che (come diceva in un post Skorpio) nonostante la storia o le storie con altre non sono stati intaccati la progettualità di stare insieme e di mantenere quanto costruito come famiglia e coppia.


Mi piace molto questo tuo intervento.

Continuo a ripetere che meglio un compagno che tradisce e che però continua a vedermi come l'unica al mondo che non uno che non tradisce per chissà quale regola sociale e poi vive di rimpianti e si deprime


----------



## Carola (12 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho ragionato molto su chi riesce a sopportare di rimanere con una persona che non è quella con cui credeva di stare.
> Ho capito che l'aspetto del tradimento può essere visto come secondario, rispetto a tutte le altre caratteristiche e qualità che fanno considerare quella persona desiderabile come compagna di vita.
> Questo accade quando il tradimento ha confermato che (come diceva in un post Skorpio) nonostante la storia o le storie con altre non sono stati intaccati la progettualità di stare insieme e di mantenere quanto costruito come famiglia e coppia.


Si
Capisco .


----------



## Carola (12 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sappiamo tutti che esistono coppie solidissime che hanno condiviso sesso con altri insieme.
> È evidente che non per tutti, e di conseguenza non per tutte le coppie, sono fondamentali le stesse cose.


Capisco anche questo

Nel mio caso mancava anche il discorso affettivo cura attenzione 
Nelle altre coppie magari no e fa la differenza forse


----------



## delfino curioso (12 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho ragionato molto su chi riesce a sopportare di rimanere con una persona che non è quella con cui credeva di stare.
> Ho capito che l'aspetto del tradimento può essere visto come secondario, rispetto a tutte le altre caratteristiche e qualità che fanno considerare quella persona desiderabile come compagna di vita.
> Questo accade quando il tradimento ha confermato che (come diceva in un post Skorpio) nonostante la storia o le storie con altre non sono stati intaccati la progettualità di stare insieme e di mantenere quanto costruito come famiglia e coppia.


Condivido il tuo pensiero, (ma nel caso specifico solo problemi economici  possono far si che si rimanga in famiglia). 
Qui si sta parlando di una relazione durata 10 anni e come per magia appena scoperta è finita (non ci credo....).
Non penso che nella loro progettualità di coppia ambedue avevano lo stesso obiettivo, visto che gianluc soffre come un "cane".
La progettualità e il costruire una coppia va vista a 360° e non penso che nella loro era contemplato il tradimento (inteso come relazione vista la durata) o per lo meno da una delle due parti. 
Per "stare" in una relazione di dieci anni per forza dei provare dei sentimenti che sono in conflitto (nel caso specifico)con la progettualità, la famiglia, la coppia.


----------



## delfino curioso (12 Novembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Mi piace molto questo tuo intervento.
> 
> Continuo a ripetere che meglio un compagno che tradisce e che però continua a vedermi come l'unica al mondo che non uno che non tradisce per chissà quale regola sociale e poi vive di rimpianti e si deprime



Si parla sempre di "regole sociali" e poco di sentimenti. Se io ti vedo unica nel mio mondo e quindi provo un forte sentimento per te perché dovrei avere dei rimpianti e mi dovrei deprimere? per quale motivo "valido" dovrei tradirti?


----------



## Piperita (12 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Si parla sempre di "regole sociali" e poco di sentimenti. Se io ti vedo unica nel mio mondo e quindi provo un forte sentimento per te perché dovrei avere dei rimpianti e mi dovrei deprimere? per quale motivo "valido" dovrei tradirti?


Ci possono essere tantissimi motivi
Ad esempio il sesso, provi sentimento e la consideri unica al mondo ma il sesso è scadente o assente per motivi di salute, noia, distanza ad esempio...


----------



## delfino curioso (12 Novembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ci possono essere tantissimi motivi
> Ad esempio il sesso, provi sentimento e la consideri unica al mondo ma il sesso è scadente o assente per motivi di salute, noia, distanza ad esempio...


per motivi di salute, bisognerebbe capire quali.
se mi annoio significa che il sentimento che provo è cambiato, la distanza rimane un problema e farei di tutto per colmarla, anche perché le storie a distanza sono difficili.


----------



## Piperita (12 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> per motivi di salute, bisognerebbe capire quali.
> se mi annoio significa che il sentimento che provo è cambiato, la distanza rimane un problema e farei di tutto per colmarla, anche perché le storie a distanza sono difficili.


Tipo cosa? Vediamo che consigli daresti a me


----------



## Brunetta (12 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Condivido il tuo pensiero, (ma nel caso specifico solo problemi economici  possono far si che si rimanga in famiglia).
> Qui si sta parlando di una relazione durata 10 anni e come per magia appena scoperta è finita (non ci credo....).
> Non penso che nella loro progettualità di coppia ambedue avevano lo stesso obiettivo, visto che gianluc soffre come un "cane".
> La progettualità e il costruire una coppia va vista a 360° e non penso che nella loro era contemplato il tradimento (inteso come relazione vista la durata) o per lo meno da una delle due parti.
> Per "stare" in una relazione di dieci anni per forza dei provare dei sentimenti che sono in conflitto (nel caso specifico)con la progettualità, la famiglia, la coppia.


Ma non è vero! Anzi in 10 anni avrebbe ben potuto scegliere altro rispetto al marito e alla famiglia. Non l'ha fatto. Quindi il marito è rimasto il marito, il punto fermo, la persona con cui condividere la vita.


----------



## gianluvis (12 Novembre 2016)

10 anni si  sono tanti vero, si presume che sia vero ma le prove al 100% non mi è stato possibile averle,   il modo i cui avvenivano gli incontri era molto segreto ed avvenivano non tutte le settimane ma raramente solo al momento giusto senza lasciare alcuna traccia, pero ogni cosa ha la sua fine, come questo caso.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Novembre 2016)

gianluvis ha detto:


> 10 anni si  sono tanti vero, si presume che sia vero ma le prove al 100% non mi è stato possibile averle,   il modo i cui avvenivano gli incontri era molto segreto ed avvenivano non tutte le settimane ma raramente solo al momento giusto senza lasciare alcuna traccia, pero ogni cosa ha la sua fine, come questo caso.


 Quindi stai parlando di un tradimento immaginato?


----------



## delfino curioso (12 Novembre 2016)

gianluvis ha detto:


> 10 anni si  sono tanti vero, si presume che sia vero ma le prove al 100% non mi è stato possibile averle,   il modo i cui avvenivano gli incontri era molto segreto ed avvenivano non tutte le settimane ma raramente solo al momento giusto senza lasciare alcuna traccia, pero ogni cosa ha la sua fine, come questo caso.



Non ho capito. Non sei sicuro che ti abbia tradito?????? di che stiamo parlando????


----------



## delfino curioso (12 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non è vero! Anzi in 10 anni avrebbe ben potuto scegliere altro rispetto al marito e alla famiglia. Non l'ha fatto. Quindi il marito è rimasto il marito, il punto fermo, la persona con cui condividere la vita.



Certo che avrebbe potuto scegliere l'altro, bisogna capire però qual è il motivo per cui non l'abbia fatto, e non credo che centri il "sentimento".
il punto fermo per condividere una vita insieme al marito e all'altro.
I punti fermi ne erano due il marito e l'amante con cui condivideva due vite parallele.
Già una vita è difficile "gestirla" due mi sembra veramente troppo.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Certo che avrebbe potuto scegliere l'altro, bisogna capire però qual è il motivo per cui non l'abbia fatto, e non credo che centri il "sentimento".
> il punto fermo per condividere una vita insieme al marito e all'altro.
> I punti fermi ne erano due il marito e l'amante con cui condivideva due vite parallele.
> Già una vita è difficile "gestirla" due mi sembra veramente troppo.


Io credo che se non si cerca di capire il punto di vista dell'altro e si cerca solo sfogo non si fanno passi avanti, ma ci si impantana solo nelle sabbie mobili del dolore e del risentimento.
E questo non ha nulla a che vedere con il dividere le responsabilità che restano di chi ha tradito.


----------



## gianluvis (14 Novembre 2016)

10anni  sono tanti vero, si presume che siavero ma le prove al 100% non mi è stato possibile averle,  dico 10 anniperche o trovato tracce che avevo già trovato 10 anni fa, ma quando uno/a tradisce facendo attenzione a tante cose sicapisce dai loro comportamento .
Il  mio stato di salute non e che io stia bene, sopportare il suo mancato rispetto verso di me è stato una   delle   cose  più brutta che sto vivendo  e  se sto  ancora insieme a lei, perche, sono curioso per vedere la sua falsità fino a che punto arriva   e se continua ?  sicuramente la pagherò  cara sia di umore e di comportamento , per stare ancora  vicino a lei .


----------



## Tradito? (14 Novembre 2016)

gianluvis ha detto:


> 10anni  sono tanti vero, si presume che siavero ma le prove al 100% non mi è stato possibile averle,  dico 10 anniperche o trovato tracce che avevo già trovato 10 anni fa, ma quando uno/a tradisce facendo attenzione a tante cose sicapisce dai loro comportamento .
> Il  mio stato di salute non e che io stia bene, sopportare il suo mancato rispetto verso di me è stato una   delle   cose  più brutta che sto vivendo  e  se sto  ancora insieme a lei, perche, sono curioso per vedere la sua falsità fino a che punto arriva   e se continua ?  sicuramente la pagherò  cara sia di umore e di comportamento , per stare ancora  vicino a lei .


Dovresti interrogarti sui veri motivi per cui stai ancora con lei


----------



## Brunetta (14 Novembre 2016)

gianluvis ha detto:


> 10anni  sono tanti vero, si presume che siavero ma le prove al 100% non mi è stato possibile averle,  dico 10 anniperche o trovato tracce che avevo già trovato 10 anni fa, ma quando uno/a tradisce facendo attenzione a tante cose sicapisce dai loro comportamento .
> Il  mio stato di salute non e che io stia bene, sopportare il suo mancato rispetto verso di me è stato una   delle   cose  più brutta che sto vivendo  e  se sto  ancora insieme a lei, perche, sono curioso per vedere la sua falsità fino a che punto arriva   e se continua ?  sicuramente la pagherò  cara sia di umore e di comportamento , per stare ancora  vicino a lei .


Se le prove consistono in comportamenti che non ti piacevano temo che potrebbe trattarsi anche di una forma paranoica. Parlane con persone competenti.


----------



## delfino curioso (15 Novembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Tipo cosa? Vediamo che consigli daresti a me


Non saprei visto che non conosco a fondo la vostra situazione, e di domande te ne dovrei fare per capire se  potrei mai darti un consiglio, ma non mi sembra il posto giusto.


----------



## gianluvis (23 Novembre 2016)

Si e vero  questo non è il posto giusto, capisco , ma l'unico modo per aiutarci confrontarci  e consigliaci .


----------



## Furiosa (24 Novembre 2016)

Ognuno affronta i problemi della vita come vuole ma io, personalmente, l'avrei lasciata.
Devi stare attento e non cancellare tutto con un solo colpo di spugna perché se le fai capire che, per amore della famiglia, e dei figli, tutto è ammesso e concesso...lei lo rifarà...tanto tu starai sempre lì a perdonare e incassare i colpi.


----------



## JON (24 Novembre 2016)

Furiosa ha detto:


> Ognuno affronta i problemi della vita come vuole ma io, personalmente, l'avrei lasciata.
> Devi stare attento e non cancellare tutto con un solo colpo di spugna perché se le fai capire che, per amore della famiglia, e dei figli, tutto è ammesso e concesso...lei lo rifarà...tanto tu starai sempre lì a perdonare e incassare i colpi.


Più che apprezzabile il tuo grado di autostima e sicurezza, ma qui se non dici quanti anni hai, figli, e altri congiunti a carico, non prendiamo per indiscutibili le tue opinioni.


----------



## Furiosa (24 Novembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Più che apprezzabile il tuo grado di autostima e sicurezza, ma qui se non dici quanti anni hai, figli, e altri congiunti a carico, non prendiamo per indiscutibili le tue opinioni.



Non ho figli. Ho 34 anni. 
La mia autostima è sotto al tappeto in questo momento. Non credo più all'amore idilliaco. Ho la netta sensazione che resterò zitella a vita.

Una cosa mi sento di dirla. Un uomo può anche avere 70 anni e avere 7 figli a carico. Ma voi, per la vostra serenità e salute mentale, potreste mai restare accanto ad una donna che sapete vi ha fatto più volte le corna? Ce la fate?


----------



## kikko64 (24 Novembre 2016)

Furiosa ha detto:


> Non ho figli. Ho 34 anni.
> La mia autostima è sotto al tappeto in questo momento. Non credo più all'amore idilliaco. Ho la netta sensazione che resterò zitella a vita.
> 
> Una cosa mi sento di dirla. Un uomo può anche avere 70 anni e avere 7 figli a carico. Ma voi, per la vostra serenità e salute mentale, potreste mai restare accanto ad una donna che sapete vi ha fatto più volte le corna? Ce la fate?


Io di anni ne ho 52 e ci sono rimasto accanto per gli ultimi 10 anni ... sperando ... ed ora, dopo quasi 32 anni (di cui 24 di matrimonio, con 2 figlie), lei mi ha confessato di non avermi _*mai*_ amato. 

Io l'autostima non so neanche cosa sia ...


----------



## Furiosa (24 Novembre 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Io di anni ne ho 52 e ci sono rimasto accanto per gli ultimi 10 anni ... sperando ... ed ora, dopo quasi 32 anni (di cui 24 di matrimonio, con 2 figlie), lei mi ha confessato di non avermi _*mai*_ amato.
> 
> Io l'autostima non so neanche cosa sia ...



A 52 anni hai ancora tanta vita davanti e devi dartela la possibilità di ricominciare a vivere. E' la tua vita !:up:

Sai anche io ho perso l'autostima ma riflettendoci su sai che penso? Se aspetto e spero che arrivi per me il principe azzurro in carrozza e cavallo che mi metta un anello al dito e mi dica che mi amerà sempre e per sempre, posso stare bella fresca!

NON PERMETTERò MAI PIù A NESSUNO DI GESTIRMI LA VITA O DI ESSERE RESPONSABILE DELLA MIA FELICITA' E SERENITA'. MAI PIU' ! Finché aspettiamo che il nostro sentirci amati o essere felici arrivi dall'esterno, allora possiamo stare freschi. I sentimenti cambiano, la gente cambia e noi saremo sempre in balia dei cambiamenti altrui. Non voglio più essere così. Non lo permetterò più e non devi permetterlo neanche tu kikko64.


----------



## delfino curioso (24 Novembre 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Io di anni ne ho 52 e ci sono rimasto accanto per gli ultimi 10 anni ... sperando ... ed ora, dopo quasi 32 anni (di cui 24 di matrimonio, con 2 figlie), lei mi ha confessato di non avermi _*mai*_ amato.
> 
> Io l'autostima non so neanche cosa sia ...[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## kikko64 (24 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> kikko64 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Io di anni ne ho 52 e ci sono rimasto accanto per gli ultimi 10 anni ... sperando ... ed ora, dopo quasi 32 anni (di cui 24 di matrimonio, con 2 figlie), lei mi ha confessato di non avermi _*mai*_ amato.
> ...


Lei, molto cinicamente, l'ha definita "convenienza" ...


----------



## delfino curioso (24 Novembre 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Lei, molto cinicamente, l'ha definita "convenienza" ...


tremenda questa. Veramente resto sbalordito,  sentire certe risposte così, ma ti odia????? e pure avete dei figli insieme.
Non conosco la tua storia ma non penso che tu abbia fatto qualcosa di così eclatante da meritare  questo???
Come mai siete ancora insieme????? per lo stesso motivo????


----------



## Furiosa (24 Novembre 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Lei, molto cinicamente, l'ha definita "*convenienza" *...




Sii felice. Tutto torna prima o poi.


----------



## oscuro (24 Novembre 2016)

*Ciao*



kikko64 ha detto:


> Io di anni ne ho 52 e ci sono rimasto accanto per gli ultimi 10 anni ... sperando ... ed ora, dopo quasi 32 anni (di cui 24 di matrimonio, con 2 figlie), lei mi ha confessato di non avermi _*mai*_ amato.
> 
> Io l'autostima non so neanche cosa sia ...


Ti posso fare una domanda?Ma te ne sai mai reso conto?o te ne sei reso conto e hai fatto finta di non vedere.
Ti spiego:ti faccio questa domanda,perchè la mia idea è che noi uomini nn conosciamo bene le nostre donne,forse le donne in generale.


----------



## Ross (24 Novembre 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Io di anni ne ho 52 e ci sono rimasto accanto per gli ultimi 10 anni ... sperando ... ed ora, dopo quasi 32 anni (di cui 24 di matrimonio, con 2 figlie), lei mi ha confessato di non avermi _*mai*_ amato.
> 
> Io l'autostima non so neanche cosa sia ...




Penso sia semplicemente rabbia e cattiveria, kikko...probabilmente nata dal senso di delusione che prova anche tua moglie.


----------



## kikko64 (24 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> tremenda questa. Veramente resto sbalordito,  sentire certe risposte così, ma ti odia????? e pure avete dei figli insieme.
> Non conosco la tua storia ma non penso che tu abbia fatto qualcosa di così eclatante da meritare  questo???
> Come mai siete ancora insieme????? per lo stesso motivo????





Furiosa ha detto:


> Sii felice. Tutto torna prima o poi.





oscuro ha detto:


> Ti posso fare una domanda?Ma te ne sai mai reso conto?o te ne sei reso conto e hai fatto finta di non vedere.
> Ti spiego:ti faccio questa domanda,perchè la mia idea è che noi uomini nn conosciamo bene le nostre donne,forse le donne in generale.





Ross ha detto:


> Penso sia semplicemente rabbia e cattiveria, kikko...probabilmente nata dal senso di delusione che prova anche tua moglie.


Vorrei rispondere a tutti ma sarebbe OT nel 3D di Gianluvis ... magari uno di questi giorni vi farò il punto sulla mia situazione presente e passata.
Per il momento vi basti sapere che, per volontà di Lei, viviamo sotto lo stesso tetto (e anche se non ci crederete mai, dormiamo nello stesso letto) da "separati in casa" ... un delirio !!


----------



## oscuro (24 Novembre 2016)

*Si*



kikko64 ha detto:


> Vorrei rispondere a tutti ma sarebbe OT nel 3D di Gianluvis ... magari uno di questi giorni vi farò il punto sulla mia situazione presente e passata.
> Per il momento vi basti sapere che, per volontà di Lei, viviamo sotto lo stesso tetto (e anche se non ci crederete mai, dormiamo nello stesso letto) da "separati in casa" ... un delirio !!


Kikko,tranquillo che conosco situazioni peggiori.


----------

